# martryn's top movies of every year since his birth



## martryn (May 4, 2012)

Thought I'd throw this out there while a few of you are still waiting for NF's Top 100 Films, which I have been doing a lot of work on and am close to halfway through, so maybe we can start some discussion in here while we wait. 

1983
1.  Star Wars: Episode VI - Return of the Jedi
2.  A Christmas Story
3.  The Meaning of Life

Obviously Star Wars is #1.  A Christmas Story is my favoritist Christmas movie of all time, and also hilarious, and Monty Python rounds out the top 3.

1984
1.  Amadeus
2.  Nausicaa
3.  Dune

Amadeus is one of my favorite movies of all time.  Miyazaki makes the list with one of his early entries, and David Lynch.

1985
1.  Police Story
2.  Brazil
3.  Back to the Future

Jackie Chan's second best film or all time and then Terry Gilliam.  We end with Back to the Future, though it barely beats out Goonies.

1986
1.  Platoon
2.  The Name of the Rose
3.  Aliens

Platoon is one of the greatest war films of all time.  Umberto Eco and then the second entry of the Aliens franchise, probably the best film of the series. 

1987
1.  The Princess Bride
2.  Full Metal Jacket
3.  Raising Arizona

I'm a fantasy geek, and The Princess Bride was one of the greatest fantasy films of all time.  We also get some Kubrick and Coen brothers.

1988
1.  Bloodsport
2.  Grave of the Fireflies
3.  The Adventures of Baron Munchausen

Bloodsport is one of the greatest martial arts films of all time.  We also get the saddest anime of all time, and Terry Gilliam's second entry. 

1989
1.  Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2.  Kiki's Delivery Service
3.  Back to the Future Part II

The best Indiana Jones movie, a second Miyazaki, and the second Back to the Future film. 

1990
1.  Jacob's Ladder
2.  La Femme Nikita
3.  Dances with Wolves

Jacob's Ladder is incredibly trippy, and then you've got Luc Besson and the last good movie Kevin Costner made.

1991
1.  Terminator 2: Judgment Day
2.  Delicatessen
3.  Raise the Red Lantern

You can't question Terminator, but 1991 was otherwise the year of foreign films. 

1992
1.  Porco Rosso
2.  Hard Boiled
3.  Reservoir Dogs

A third Miyazaki film makes the list, John Woo's greatest film, and Tarantino.  

1993
1.  Three Colors: Blue
2.  Groundhog Day
3.  Army of Darkness

Trois couleurs: Bleu is the greatest French film of all time.  Then we've got some Bill Murray and the quintessential Bruce Campbell. 

1994
1.  Leon: The Professional
2.  Pulp Fiction
3.  The Shawshank Redemption

Second Luc Besson film makes the list, second Tarantino film, and then the every popular Shawshank Redemption. 

1995
1.  The Brady Bunch Movie
2.  Pride and Prejudice
3.  12 Monkeys

I don't know what it is, but I fucking loved the Brady Bunch Movie.  Old school Pride and Prejudice and then 12 Monkeys barely beats out Se7en as the best Brad Pitt film of the year. 

1996
1.  Trainspotting
2.  Fargo
3.  The English Patient

My location in my profile hasn't changed in years thanks to my love of Trainspotting.  The Coen brothers return, and The English Patient has always been a personal favorite of mine. 

1997
1.  Princess Mononoke
2.  The Man Who Knew Too Little
3.  The Edge

Yet another Miyazaki, a second Bill Murray film, and one of the most hardcore Hopkins roles I've ever seen. 

1998
1.  SLC Punk!
2.  The Big Lebowski
3.  American History X

This was the year I started getting into punk music.  I believe it shows. 

1999
1.  Go
2.  The 13th Warrior
3.  Fight Club

Go is an expression of my love for Timothy Olyphant.  I liked him before he was famous, bitches.  The 13th Warrior resonates with the gamer inside of me, and no one can argue how classic Fight Club is. 

2000
1.  High Fidelity
2.  Snatch
3.  O Brother, Where Art Thou?

Both John Cusack and Jack Black's greatest film, Guy Ritchie makes the top three after missing it with Lock, Stock by one spot that was closely contested, and yet another Coen brothers movie. 

2001
1.  Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring
2.  Brotherhood of the Wolf
3.  Memento

Obviously LotR is going to be on here, especially the first film.  Then yet another French film, and Christopher Nolan makes his presence known. 

2002
1.  Spirited Away
2.  The Bourne Identity
3.  Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones

Yet another Miyazaki, the first Bourne film, and my love for Natalie Portman and Star Wars guiltily places Attack of the Clones above Two Towers.

2003
1.  The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King
2.  Oldboy
3.  Lost in Translation 

The last LotR movie makes up for the disappointing second entry.  Korea, Japan, and Bill Murray makes 2003 a solid year. 

2004
1.  Howl's Moving Castle
2.  The Incredibles
3.  Hellboy

Miyazaki continues to spit out fantastic fucking films.  Another animated film, and Ron fucking Perlman in one of the best comic book adaptations.

2005
1.  Sin City
2.  Serenity
3.  Star Wars: Episode III - Revenge of the Sith

The graphic novel come to life.  It's hard not to get choked up over the end of Firefly, and Episode III was actually a pretty decent film when compared to the rest of the prequels.  No shame there.

2006
1.  Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
2.  The Prestige
3.  Casino Royale

The second Pirates film was the best, and one of them was bound to make my top list.  Christopher Nolan's second film on the lists, and the reboot of the Bond franchise in amazing fashion. 

2007
1.  Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
2.  The Mist
3.  The Bourne Ultimatum

Was going to have a Harry Potter film on here eventually, and this was one of the stronger entries.  Then some Stephen King, and another Bourne film.

2008
1.  The Dark Knight
2.  Let the Right One In 
3.  Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father

Christopher Nolan on the list a third time, the greatest vampire film of all time, and the saddest documentary I've ever seen. 

2009
1.  District 9
2.  Inglorious Bastards
3.  Zombieland

One of the greatest sci-fi films ever made, and on a really small budget, more Tarantino, and the greatest zombie movie ever made. 

2010
1.  Black Swan
2.  Inception 
3.  Scott Pilgrim vs. the World

The greatest Natalie Portman movie of all time, the greatest Nolan film of all time, and one the greatest comic/graphic novel adaptations of all time. 

2011
1.  Moneyball
2.  The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
3.  Super 8

Little early still to have this fully fleshed out in order, but right now this is what I'm going with.  Moneyball had excellent chemistry between Pitt and that fat kid, the Hollywood version of Girl with the Dragon Tattoo was way better than the Swedish film, and Super 8 was like the Goonies meets ET.  What's not to love?

2012 had just gotten underway, honestly, so it's hard to pick favorites at this time.  Avengers might be on there.  Chronicle and Cabin in the Woods are strong candidates.  So was the Raid, which was a neat Korean action flick.


----------



## dream (May 5, 2012)

The Raid is actually Indonesian. 

Anyways that's a pretty good list of movies.


----------



## Blue (May 5, 2012)

Miyazaki fan much?


----------



## Fierce (May 5, 2012)

Awesome list. Could argue the order of 1-3 for some years, but I won't. My only real issue is with HP: OotP being number 1 in 2007, or even on the list at all.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

Blue said:


> Miyazaki fan much?


Who can blame him?


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

Great list till the 2000s.

Oh wait the English Patient.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Great list till the 2000s.


This     .


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

Star Wars prequels? Do not want.

Oh, and Curse of the Black Pearl > Dead Man's Chest.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2012)

martryn, why o why aren't the Matrix, There Will Be Blood or No Country for Old Men included? Or the Social Network for that matter? ;O


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2012)

Definitely agree on Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2012)

I don't

but it was still a solid movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't
> 
> but it was still a solid movie.


You don't think it was better than the Swedish movie?


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

I do. I think I'm gonna do this too.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> You don't think it was better than the Swedish movie?



I think he disagrees with it being the 2nd best movie of 2011.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of whodunits like GWTDT anyway, but honestly the first half was abit slow for my tastes. Decent movie overall, Craig was pretty bland in it though.


----------



## raizen28 (May 5, 2012)

*BEFORE I CLICKED THIS I WAS LIKE " MAN HE BETTER HAVE PLATOON AND FULL METAL JACKET" AND HE CERTAINLY DOES* I approve


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

> Thought I'd throw this out there while a few of you are still waiting for NF's Top 100 Films, which I have been doing a lot of work on and am close to halfway through, so maybe we can start some discussion in here while we wait.


I'd completely forgotten about this, lol. I thought you were done after the top ten. Someone should make a specific genre one.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Good thing you included Snatch.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 5, 2012)

I disagree with everything besides Miyazaki's stuff...
Nolan is overrated...
I hate him with passion...
I hate star wars too...
Trainspotting... good film for teenagers...
District 9 - horrible
Sin City..style without substance..

Btw Forrest Gump > Pulp fiction and Shawshank in 1994 that was a fair oscar win imo.. 
All of em are great though...


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2012)

Avengers better make 2012 list


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

> I hate star wars too...


what is this i dont even


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> what is this i dont even



I agree with his entire post


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2012)

I see why someone would hate Star Wars, 4/6 films are awful to mediocre. yet the whole series is hyped beyond belief.


----------



## Whimsy (May 5, 2012)

3 of those films don't exist to me

The other 3 make a great adventure trilogy, with the first two particularly shining.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

Then leave _A New Hope_ and _Empire_ out of it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 5, 2012)

Woody Allen beating Lucas in the best director category in 1977 (Annie Hall vs Star Wars) might be the best choice academy awards have ever made...


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2012)

Oh.  And since I am apparently older than Martryn.  Here I go:

1982
1.  Blade Runner
2.  The Thing
3.  48 Hours


----------



## Amuro (May 5, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Oh.  And since I am apparently older than Martryn.  Here I go:
> 
> 1982
> 1.  Blade Runner
> ...



good year, this is a pretty cool idea if you just keep it to your birth date.

1989
1.   Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
2. Batman
3. The Killer


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

I haven't seen enough movies from 1996 to make a list that wouldn't get me laughed at.


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2012)

martryn and I would hit it off pretty well with each other. I especially like his picks for 1990. And 1994 is just an amazing year overall.


----------



## martryn (May 5, 2012)

> The Raid is actually Indonesian.



Wow.  Seriously?  I just assumed it was South Korean because that's where the good Asian films come from. 



> Miyazaki fan much?



I guess I really am an anime geek. 



> Awesome list. Could argue the order of 1-3 for some years, but I won't. My only real issue is with HP: OotP being number 1 in 2007, or even on the list at all.



There's a lot of films in contention that year.  It was the only Harry Potter film to make my list.  The other top films of the year: Eastern Promises, No Country for Old Men, 3:10 to Yuma, Hot Fuzz, Michael Clayton, Lars and the Real Girl, and Sweeny Todd.  Give it another year and it might fall off the list.  You have to see how it stands the test of time.  



> Great list till the 2000s.
> 
> Oh wait the English Patient.



I think winning nine academy awards speaks for itself.  



> Star Wars prequels? Do not want.



I'm a Star Wars fan.  Seeing Yoda fight in the second Star Wars movie was like... fanboy heart attack.  I saw it opening day in a deserted theater in small town Arkansas.  A great experience.  

I actually camped out for episode I, but that movie didn't come close to making my list. 



> Oh, and Curse of the Black Pearl > Dead Man's Chest.



I would disagree.  Davy Jones was awesome, I liked the return of all the characters, and the twist ending was HUGE!



> martryn, why o why aren't the Matrix, There Will Be Blood or No Country for Old Men included? Or the Social Network for that matter? ;O



I'm not a big fan of the Matrix films.  The sequels hurt the first one in my rankings.  I still rank it pretty high... kinda.  3 way tie for 12th favorite film of the year.

I mentioned No Country above as barely being beaten out that year, and I haven't seen the other films yet.



> I'm not a huge fan of whodunits like GWTDT anyway, but honestly the first half was abit slow for my tastes. Decent movie overall, Craig was pretty bland in it though.



I read the book, and thought it was a great adaptation.  I'm still left with a positive impression based on the amazing visuals during the opening credits, like I was watching the third Craig-as-Bond film.  Plus, lots of tiny tits.



> I'd completely forgotten about this, lol. I thought you were done after the top ten. Someone should make a specific genre one.



I'm trying to write general reviews for all the films and highlight things about them.  I'll have it up before too long.  It takes a long time to tabulate all the actors and directors in these movies. 



> I disagree with everything besides Miyazaki's stuff...
> Nolan is overrated...
> I hate him with passion...
> I hate star wars too...
> ...



You have shit tastes.  Nolan isn't overrated.  His stuff is original.  Michael Bay is overrated.  Trainspotting is certainly not a film for teenagers.  District 9 was amazing, especially considering the small budget and the total lack of big name actors.  Shows that you can do amazing sci-fi on a rom com budget.  

Forrest Gump is my #5 movie of the year.  It's been overplayed, and I've got a soft spot for Jackie Chan in Drunken Master.



> Avengers better make 2012 list



Saw it yesterday.  Was blown away.  Probably my favorite movie of the year... so far.  Lots of competition right now, though, and I'm pretty sure The Hobbit will steal #1.



> 1982
> 1. Blade Runner
> 2. The Thing
> 3. 48 Hours



1982
1.  Pink Floyd The Wall
2.  The Secret of NIMH (animated greatness)
3.  Blade Runner

Really too close to call between the top 3.  I love Blade Runner too, but... that's a film that's been hyped beyond belief in recent years.  Especially since they've started studying it in some college classes.  The Thing is a close #4.  48 Hours makes the top 10.  And I hated ET, so that's at the bottom of my '82 list.



> 1989
> 1. Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
> 2. Batman
> 3. The Killer



I've never seen the original Batman. 



> martryn and I would hit it off pretty well with each other.



You're on Criticker, and our tastes are way off.  I've got nine kumpels, and you're #9 with a 3.359 tier difference in our movies.  Compare that to my wife (1.8571) or Gooba (1.94) or pfft (1.97)...


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2012)

I haven't updated my Criticker for ages. 284 is not a large sample size. I have at least 400-500 films to add, but I'm too lazy to do that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2012)

I like everything save SWII: AotC.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 6, 2012)

martryn said:


> You have shit tastes.  Nolan isn't overrated.  His stuff is original.  Michael Bay is overrated.  Trainspotting is certainly not a film for teenagers.  District 9 was amazing, especially considering the small budget and the total lack of big name actors.  Shows that you can do amazing sci-fi on a rom com budget.
> 
> Forrest Gump is my #5 movie of the year.  It's been overplayed, and I've got a soft spot for Jackie Chan in Drunken Master.



I never mentioned Bay... Nolan's characters are as bland as it gets.. he solely bases his films on plot twists like Night and just builds them up better.
District 9 had 30 million budget. Thats a lot.. and the action scenes were horrible...
Trainspotting I can understand you probably watched it when you was a teenager...
I can name a few directors who must be there and a few who shouldnt be...
Lynch, Wes Anderson, Paul Thomas Anderson, Miike, Kitano, Scorcese, and others...
Other of your choices I didnt like...
Super 8 - Seriously ?
Scott Pilgrim ?
I wont even bother commenting on dead chest, harry potter, dark knight...


----------



## martryn (May 6, 2012)

> I haven't updated my Criticker for ages. 284 is not a large sample size. I have at least 400-500 films to add, but I'm too lazy to do that.



Do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!  Seriously.  284 is a small sample size.  I always update my Criticker after I go to the movies, or rent something.  I'm even up-to-date on the Criticker lists.  I'm sitting at just under 1400 films ranked.



> I like everything save SWII: AotC.



You're likely right.  And I doubt it sits that high forever.  But my rankings are always fluid.  And I base them on how likely it is that I'd own the film, or sit down and watch it on television if it happened to be on.  I'm a Star Wars fan, and I can't resist myself.  Phantom Menace would be on the list too if the middle of the film wasn't so damned slow. 



> I never mentioned Bay...



I didn't say you did.  I'm just saying that Chris Nolan deserves to have his big films like Dark Knight and Inception, while Bay deserves to die in fire for ruining Transformers and wanting to make Ninja Turtles Aliens instead of mutants.  But he's the one that consistently puts out high grossing movies, so he's the most overrated director in Hollywood right now. 



> District 9 had 30 million budget. Thats a lot.. and the action scenes were horrible...



30 million isn't that much.  Especially in the movie biz.  Considering something like Eat Pray Love had a $60 million budget, an animated film like Rio had a $90 million, shit like the Da Vinci Code crack $120 million, WALL-E had a staggering $180 million, and crap like John Carter had a $300 million budget.  When you spend 10% of the budget of another film, but gross roughly the same amount of money, you know you've got something special on your hands.



> Trainspotting I can understand you probably watched it when you was a teenager...



College.  Such a great movie.  Surreal, creepy, and thought-provoking.  And a great soundtrack to pull it all together.



> Super 8 - Seriously ?



Modern day Goonies?



> Scott Pilgrim ?



Movie had so much going for it, and was such a good adaptation.  Easily watchable over and over and over again. 



> I wont even bother commenting on dead chest, harry potter, dark knight...



Pirates and Harry Potter are successful franchises, and would certainly have one standout movie from each.  

Dead Man's Chest was the best of the Pirate films due to the awesome twist ending and how badass a character like Davy Jones and the Flying Dutchmen were.  Not a lot of competition that year, except for Children of Men, Pan's Labyrinth, and The Departed.  Being a fan of the book, I couldn't score Children as high for deviating, Pan was good, but my expectations were too high, and The Departed was fantastic but didn't surprise.

Order of the Phoenix was my favorite Harry Potter film and only has competition from No Country, which, again, was a great film, but in this case not traditional enough to squeeze into my personal top 3, resting itself at #4 for the year.  No Country does get bonus points for having the chick from Trainspotting in it. 

No one will agree with you on The Dark Knight.  That movie was fucking fantastic.  It was the role that killed Heath Ledger.  No one will ever do the Joker again.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

Actually for some reason, TDK has mixed reception in this section.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2012)

Cool list, I'll try to make a point to watch those on there that I haven't seen.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2012)

Amuro said:


> good year, this is a pretty cool idea if you just keep it to your birth date.



Good idea.

Lets see what are my favorite movies of my birth year. 


*1982:*

*1 - The Thing*
My all time favorite horror movie, the practical effects are still scarier than anything cgi can throw at us today even 30 years later. The movie gives you a real sense of hopelessness and despair.

*2 - Blade Runner*
A lot of people think this is boring but i love it especially for its dark and calm way of telling the story. ScienceFiction doesn't always have to be space battles and flashy explosions. The awesome Vangelis score does the rest.

*3 - The Last Unicorn*
A hard decision and i almost gave it to 'Wrath of Khan' (Best Star Trek movie ever made) or 'First Blood'.
What gave this the edge is that i probably watched this movie more than 30 times when i was a child. I have a thing for dark stories and for an animated movie this is really dark. I remember being absolutely scared by that snake and the harpy they kept at the carnival as well as the Red Bull.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2012)

Not adding the Land before time nor Jurassic Park means HERESY in my book.



nice to see you added some stuff by Terry Gilliam.

Oh and the last unicorn...


----------



## martryn (May 6, 2012)

> Actually for some reason, TDK has mixed reception in this section.



Which is fucking retarded.  Sure, the plot needs to be fudged in places for it to make sense, but going on just Heath Ledger's performance alone...



> Not adding the Land before time nor Jurassic Park means HERESY in my book.



Land Before Time?  Seriously.  Great children's film, but it hardly stands the test of time.  And Jurassic Park was good, but hardly Top 3.  Especially with the best entry of Kieslowski's color trilogy.  I'd actually rank Jurassic Park below Ninja Scroll, even, as far as influence it had on a young martryn.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2012)

martryn said:


> You're likely right.  And I doubt it sits that high forever.  But my rankings are always fluid.  And I base them on how likely it is that I'd own the film, or sit down and watch it on television if it happened to be on.  *I'm a Star Wars fan, and I can't resist myself.*  Phantom Menace would be on the list too if the middle of the film wasn't so damned slow.



That, I understand.

But damn, was it painful to watch it and EI: PM in the theatres.

2002 in film? For me, I'd add Solaris; All About Lily Chou-Chou- Hero (China film), and Infernal Affairs.


----------



## The World (May 6, 2012)

Where the fuck is Iron Giant?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

Interesting idea, martryn. I must steal it.


----------

